# Drum bait



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*Drum bait*

What the best bait for catching big drum in the surf"
decent report . Gonna try my luck down at Fort fisher.

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bull city,my favorite bait is mullet,always will be,caught more fish on that than anything else,menhaden second,spot third,bluefish fourth.. Most times with these critters,if they are feeding,they will eat about anything that is in front of them.. BUT,in some cases they prefer one bait over the other,I've seen them take menhaden(fatback)when they wouldn't take mullet,and vise -versa..My main reason for liking mullet more is because the pickers can't "desolve" a cob mullet head as fast as some other baits,therefore more fishing time and more chances the drum's gonna eat it..

Different strokes for everyone though,I hear on eastern shore,crabs are the ticket.. I know on Kitty Hawk pier a spothead will outfish about any other bait out there when the drum are there..On Avon pier,I've seen these critters take a seamullet (roundhead,kingfish,whiting,whateveryawannacallem)head over anything else as well.. The place you have on the link I have never fished.. I'm sure mullet would do,most times they aren't *that picky* .. *FRESH IS WHAT REALLY COUNTS*


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*Thanks*

DD 
Avon and all the outher outer banks fishing holes are only a skip away from my moms house (Elizabeth city).I just recently got serious about coastal fishing. It makes me :barf: when ever I hear or see some thing reminding me that I grew up only 45 min to an 1 hour away from the surffishermans "Mecca". Now I drive about 2 1/2 to 3 to do hit and miss fishing at fort fisher. Man what I would give to pack it up and move back home . Maybe I'll see you at the point one day!:barf: sorry bout that.



*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## realfur (Jul 6, 2003)

Try catching a few sea mullet ( king fish,round heads) and use there heads for your bait. Have here that many drum have been pictured after finding a seamullet head in the surf.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

bc,


haven't i seen you on distance casting forum?
not many of us in these here parts. i also drum fish a lot. you are the closest p&s er to me i think. only about 15 miles


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*Fresh is the word*

Cut fresh blues work also. A 40" yearling tonight on cut bluefish, that I caught plugging for spanish a little earlier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My three largest drum were caught on, jumbo shrimp, mullet, and yellowtail perch. You can't go wrong with a mullet although you might want to use crab if the sharks are thick.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*Master baiter?*

I could poke loads of fun at that name!
Yeah I'm in the bull city. Where do you fish? I hit fort fisher most of the time. Ever caught any drum in the area?

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

bc,

not familiar with the southport area. we always take a week in the fall to fish the outer banks, avon area.as far as i know thats the best place to consistantly catch big drum from oct.- dec. that i know of. all you need is a good knowledge of lines, knots, rigs, and also be profficient at casting fairly good distances with 8&bait say 100+ yards or so.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Bunker's a good bait but unless it's salted, it tends to fall off the hook.

I'll take either a spot head or a big finger mullet hooked through the skull that's had its tail removed and fileted from the back to about halfway up so that the two flaps hang off the side and flutter in the current and release scent.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Use chunks of fresh blue or menhayden (bunker) or chunks of fresh mullet


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

GRACIAS!!


----------

